# Modern Soap Opera - Volunteers wanted



## Tonguez (Dec 11, 2002)

I want to try an experiment and I need your help!
Anyway the premise is that we create Modern D20 characters to be the cast of a *Soap Opera *.

The Game has no DM - each Player uses AP to create scenes and to foil other Players Actions (see below). I will act as 'facilitator' making decisions on when and if AP are gained

Rules:
All characters gain Wealth +2 (cause everyone in the soaps is rich)

All Characters should be connected somehow (eg family members, ex-lovers, business associates)

Every Character should have a Secret eg _Johan was in jail for murder_ (but don't tell anyone - excpet me (ie email me your deadly secret ngaiterangi@hotmail.com)

Every Character should have a goal eg _Sarah wants to take full control of the company she and her brother PC Bob own (inherited from the parents) but Bob wont allow it_

Alleigances = Character Traits (eg _Sarah is Ambitious, Manipulating, Rich_) would be good 'Soap' traits. PCs gain 1 Action Point if they use their Traits

*Taking Actions:*
Action Points are used
1 - to begin a scene
2 - to join another PC scene
3 - to foil another PCs action
4- to counter a foil4

*Begin a Scene* Cost 1 AP
"_Sarah sits at her desk on the 8th floor of a high rise office building. Her office is spacious and elegantly decorated_".

8 You can begin/join a scene if you are not in a current scene or used your last turn to exit a scene

*Join a Scene* Cost 1 Ap
Others can now join the scene but may not change the scene
eg _there is a call on Sarahs phone "Sarah" says the deep husky voice "its me Johan"_...

*Foil another PCs actions* Cost 1 AP
eg _Johan has started the Scene: Johan steps out of the shower and wraps a towel around himself_

PC Bob now foils the action with: _Not looking where he is stepping Johan slips on the wet floor and falls_ 
-This constitutes an Attack (a trip attempt) and dice are rolled
Hit so Johan falls "_and hits his head against the tiled floor_

however...

*Counter a Foil*

Johan is falling but he pays 1 AP and "[/i]Johan quickly throws his hands out cushioning the impact[/i]" Tumble check (Bob can up the Ante and for 1 AP per pip impose a penalty to the check (eg he could use 2 AP and impose a -2 penalty on Johans Tumble check)

If Johan fails his Tumble (and is hurt) Bob gains 1 AP
If the Tumble is successful then "_Johan is a little shaken but unhurt_"

*Gaining AP*
Whenever you overtly use a Trait (Aleigance) you gain 1 AP

If you use your background occupation in-game you gain 1 AP

If you HINT at your secret you gain 2 AP 

Whenever you successfully foil another Players Action you gain 1 AP

Whenever a Scene you start resolves with a Cliffhanger you gain 1 AP

If you guess another persons secret you gain 4 AP

If you attain your goal you get 4 AP (and +2 Rep)

*Dice rolls*
I'm sure I can trust you to do your own

*SO* anyone interested?

*DO* you think it will work?

Remember NO DM - all players Start Scenes and Foil Actions as they see fit. My job is simply to keep track of your AP gains and your nasty little secret

Its a Soap so do whatever you like - Affairs, Kidnappings, Murder plots, Voodoo cults, elaborate Dream Sequences - they are all valid Soap fodder...


----------



## cptg1481 (Dec 11, 2002)

*I want ......in*

Hey I love soaps, I wath them with my wife on Soap Net.  I am semi-retired so posting is no problem for me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2002)

This sounds like a grand experiment!  I'm a little fuzzy on how this will exactly play out but I'm game for a bit of trial and error here!


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm in.  What do we need to do?  Submit character concepts?  Full-blown characters?


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 11, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *I'm in.  What do we need to do?  Submit character concepts?  Full-blown characters? *




*BACKGROUND*

Grandma Elly Mae Templeton-Clampett is the Matriarch of a wealthy Family who have extensive interests in Oil, Banking and Media. Since inheriting the family fortune she has made many canny investments and has shown an ability to keep her finger on the pulse especially when it comes to her Family. However she has finally retired from active management of the Family investments and spends much of her time at home. She has handed management of the Media interest over to her Cousin Jeth Bodine, and is still uncertain as to who will get the control of the Families other interests.

*The PCs*

You are all somehow connected with the Templeton-Clampett/Bodine Family as Family Members, Spouses (current and ex), Business associates, friends, lovers, personal doctors, spiritual advisors etc etc

Okay post your characters 
Here: Rogue Gallery  - discuss amongst yourselves how you are linked and ask any questions required. 

Remember the Background is intended just as a starter and may have as little or as much influence on proceedings as you choose...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2002)

Okay

Here's two character concepts and I can't decide which one I want:

Rei Shimura
Half Japanese/Half American, all lawyer
Beautiful and Sexy (but that's a given, like any soap star can be otherwise) she's manipulative, scheming and will do anything to get what she wants.  And what she wants is access to the Templeton-Clampett empire and full control of it.  Her law firm represents the family and the corporation, leaving her with much influence.  She's sweet as hell to everyone, but underneath lies a viper waiting to pounce.  She comes from an old samurai family, and has connections in the US and Japan.

OR

Keiko Matsui
Japanese, engineer
Brilliant and good hearted, Keiko works as the lead scientist at the Templeton-Clampett research center.  She's in the midst of working on a huge research project that when completed could skyrocket the T-C finances further into the billions.  Shy but good-natured, she is unaware of the evils of the world, only intent on her beloved research.  She comes from a very poor family which is supported by her job.  All her money goes to them because her mom is to sick to work and her dad must take care of her.  She has 5 younger brothers and sisters who all go to school.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm assuming this will be mostly roleplaying, but what are character creation guidelines?  Level, stats, etc, will affect some things.

I think it'll be a good game.  Looking forward to starting a scene with you guys, hehe.

EDIT: BTW, I like the "Beverly hillbilles" references.  Gave me some good ideas.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 12, 2002)

*KitanaVorr*

They're both great character concepts and have a good set of hooks for building the 'drama' - so now you need to decide which one to keep (and which one becomes an NPC)



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> *I'm assuming this will be mostly roleplaying, but what are character creation guidelines?  Level, stats, etc, will affect some things.
> 
> I think it'll be a good game.  Looking forward to starting a scene with you guys, hehe.
> *




Yeah lots of Roleplay and 'Skill tests'

Levels - I had considered level 1 (since Soap characters aren't inherently 'powerful' except whern it comes to diplomacy, bluff and similar Charisma test...

We could go level 2 or 3 if you guys think it might be 'more fun' that way HOWEVER starting Action Points at Level 1 (ie 5) and we'll do a 28 point buy



> EDIT: BTW, I like the "Beverly hillbilles" references.  Gave me some good ideas.




Thanks


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 12, 2002)

Jonathan Templeton -- Elly Mae's youngest grandson, and a bit of an "outcast" -- he's a teenager with a rebellious spirit who wants nothing to do with the family business.  He's got a girlfriend from the Stark family, a local oil rival, and hangs out with "all the wrong people."  His mother, Elly Mae's daughter, has been missing and presumed dead since he was a child and his father is unknown, as his mother never married and never revealed the source of her pregnancy.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

Michelle Tilfen - 17 y/o female
Nobody quite knows what her connection is, but Ellie-Mae seems to be quite fond of Michelle.  She just arrived in town a few weeks ago.

OR

James Crowe - 20 y/o male
James (Jim to his friends) is a cousin of the clampet family, from Canada, and has moved down to here while he goes to business college.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

Well

I just posted a basic character sheet in the Rogues gallery.

I don't think we really need to choose a level or anything since everything is done by AP and we all start with the same AP anyway.

Perhaps sort of use the sourcebook to guide is in what kind of character we want?


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Well
> 
> I just posted a basic character sheet in the Rogues gallery.
> 
> ...




There may be a need to make Skill checks when attempting to attempt a Foil action and/or counter a foil eg Rei is driving along and PC Bob attempts a foil "_Rei runs a red light and goes flying into the side of a large truck_" - Rei would need to make a Drive test as her Counter action "_Rei slams on the breaks and is able to bring the car to a halt without any physical damage_"

but your right overall the rules are more guidelines than anything


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There may be a need to make Skill checks when attempting to attempt a Foil action and/or counter a foil eg Rei is driving along and PC Bob attempts a foil "Rei runs a red light and goes flying into the side of a large truck" - Rei would need to make a Drive test as her Counter action "Rei slams on the breaks and is able to bring the car to a halt without any physical damage"
> 
> but your right overall the rules are more guidelines than anything *





Hmm...okay then.  Since my character is older than the two teenagers currently in concept, I'll give her a level of three and edit my post accordingly when I'm done fixing her up.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

*I just can't resist the dark powers.....*

Ok If there is still room for a player I'm game.
I have a really good character idea worked out that I'll e-mail to you Tonguez.
well... there is no e-maillisted for you. and I don't want any info leaking out until I'm approved. get in touch with me would you.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 16, 2002)

*Interesting...*

I'm thinking, I'm thinking...  This looks like good fun but I'm not sure I want to drag myself away from my Story Hour 

I'm assuming there is still room since I've only seen a handful of people post and only one final character in the Rogue's Gallery.

EDIT:  Of course, I'm also assuming that I get the d20 Modern book for Xmas.  If I don't then I'll have to wait until later to get involved in the game.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

He He He..,. I found your e-mail addy.
Sent you my character.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *He He He..,. I found your e-mail addy.
> Sent you my character. *




I'm very very curious now fellow mockingbird...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm very very curious now fellow mockingbird... *



Oh.... What a tangled web i'm weaving. I wanted the DM to see the cha5racter before I put it up in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 16, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Oh.... What a tangled web i'm weaving. I wanted the DM to see the cha5racter before I put it up in the rogues gallery. *




Argent that (your email) was so funny that i laughed tears into my eyes!
Yes your on and the concept is very cool! and throw another one on the barbie mate!!!


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 16, 2002)

And yes there is still room - I suppose a core cast of 4 is viable (with NPCs) but we could leave things open indefinately so new players can be added in future (or at least until we reach critical mass)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *And yes there is still room - I suppose a core cast of 4 is viable (with NPCs) but we could leave things open indefinately so new players can be added in future (or at least until we reach critical mass) *




Besides the soaps add new characters all the time don't they?  Gotta keep the ratings up!

aww geez...all these teenagers...maybe I should be a teen lawyer...LOL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Jedekiah is up and running on the rogues gallery page.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Jedichia is up and running on the rogues gallery page. *




Jedichia? as in Jedi Chia pet?  How is that pronounced?

Oh god Mockingbird you're killing me!  ROFL!!!!  Nice character description.  Hmm...so he's one of the rival Clampett heirs, huh?  

*brain starts a'spinning with machinations*

Hey I've got a few ideas for plot twists now...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Ah winged sibling... Jed-ik-y-a The full name version of Jed.
He was named after his great uncle.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 17, 2002)

Wouldn't that be Jedekiah?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Wouldn't that be Jedekiah? *



Thanks Joshua... I was looking for the correct spelling and just could not find it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

More people for soap opera!  Come on, haven' t you always wanted to be insanely evil, overly good, incredible idiot or just completely melodramatic while pretending to be serious?


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *More people for soap opera!  Come on, haven' t you always wanted to be insanely evil, overly good, incredible idiot or just completely melodramatic while pretending to be serious?  *




Okay, okay, I'll post a character idea this weekend.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Okay, okay, I'll post a character idea this weekend.   *




Whoo hoo!   Fun times, fun times!

I'm thinking of making Rei younger, more like a lawyer fresh out of law school who is ambitions and wants to make partner.    I think that might open up alot more plot opportunities.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Whoo hoo!   Fun times, fun times!
> 
> I'm thinking of making Rei younger, more like a lawyer fresh out of law school who is ambitions and wants to make partner.    I think that might open up alot more plot opportunities. *




I have NO clue yet.  However, I unintentionally picked up on how soaps work from my mom watching _The Guiding Light_ as I grew up, so I'll liklely just rip an idea off of that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I have NO clue yet.  However, I unintentionally picked up on how soaps work from my mom watching The Guiding Light as I grew up, so I'll liklely just rip an idea off of that.   *




My brother and my sister are addicted to their favorite soaps(bro likes days of our lives, sister likes general hospital).  I cannot seem to figure them out.  One hour of soap time is like a week.  It takes a month to get through one _day_.  And what a day!


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My brother and my sister are addicted to their favorite soaps(bro likes days of our lives, sister likes general hospital).  I cannot seem to figure them out.  One hour of soap time is like a week.  It takes a month to get through one day.  And what a day! *




Oh, soap operas do things with the time stream _Star Trek_ only wished they could!!


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

Still got room? I dunno much 'bout soaps, but if Kitana and garyh are in, then I definately want in too.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Still got room? I dunno much 'bout soaps, but if Kitana and garyh are in, then I definately want in too.  *




Copycat.

 

I'm pretty sure there's still room.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Still got room? I dunno much 'bout soaps, but if Kitana and garyh are in, then I definately want in too.  *




Hey! What am I? Chopped Liver?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Hey! What am I? Chopped Liver?  *



 I don't know you, so you might just be.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> * I don't know you, so you might just be.  *



Damn! My secret is revealed. I guess it's back to the fridge for me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Damn! My secret is revealed. I guess it's back to the fridge for me. *





Liver?!  Impossible....you taste like bird....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Liver?!  Impossible....you taste like bird.... *



Have you tasted my.....?
I didn't know we were on those terms. Guess I'll have to get you a Solstice present now. LOL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Have you tasted my.....?
> I didn't know we were on those terms. Guess I'll have to get you a Solstice present now. LOL *




tsk tsk tsk...that's for the soap opera to decide....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

*Just a thought...*

we're all playing in WAYYYYY to many PbP games.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Just a thought...*



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *we're all playing in WAYYYYY to many PbP games. *




YOU'RE playing in way too many PbP games???


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

Soap Opera from hell huh ;D

BTW hurry up with your characters already so that we can start having some soap opera from hell fun!

How long do you think it will take before everyone sleeps with everyone at least once?  You know that's a requirement, not to mention everyone's got to marry each other as well.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Soap Opera from hell huh ;D
> 
> BTW hurry up with your characters already so that we can start having some soap opera from hell fun!
> 
> How long do you think it will take before everyone sleeps with everyone at least once?  You know that's a requirement, not to mention everyone's got to marry each other as well. *




Finals week ends Friday.  Soon thereafter, I will have my character up.

And I give it about 6 posts.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Finals week ends Friday.  Soon thereafter, I will have my character up.
> 
> And I give it about 6 posts. *




I took my final today.  Brain is toast...was final from hell...tommorrow...10 hour work day...

Hmm...I wonder who else will be female...otherwise it might be pretty short indeed.  oh well! more for me to play with!


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

My remaining "finals" consist of two 10 page take home papers.

I take serious issue with calling anything a "final" when it takes longer than one class season to complete.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

Okay, modified Rei to be younger, a new law school graduate, an associate in the law firm, and with more ambition than ever!


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

New and Improved Rei - Now with 50% MORE AMBITION!!


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 21, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Hmm...I wonder who else will be female...otherwise it might be pretty short indeed.  oh well! more for me to play with! *




So we get to sleep with Rei - mmm thats why I love Soaps!
We can all have married and divorced her by the end of the Season too

and yeah come on the more people the merrier (and scarier) we will be!

oh and I had my last 'Final' 6 years ago! - Now I just live to torment my students with 10.000 word essays and inexplicable questions in their finals exams MWAHAHAHA


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 21, 2002)

Lets be really kinky and make everyone Bisexual. It could be the Soap Orgy Opera.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 21, 2002)

Hey Kit, can my char know you from back at law school and 'drop by' at the beginning of the soap? And no, I don't mean knowing her _that_ way.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 23, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Hey Kit, can my char know you from back at law school and 'drop by' at the beginning of the soap? And no, I don't mean knowing her that way.  *




That's fine!  Just got to work out the specifics...and BTW..._I_ have no problems with being bisexual...

also...lol if you married/divorced Rei...I'll be she got the best part of the bargin being the unscrupulous lawyer that she is


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 23, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *That's fine!  Just got to work out the specifics...and BTW...I have no problems with being bisexual...*



 Now, is the second part targeted at my question? I got a bit confused as it as almost in the same sentence.  

Okay, typical soap way of meeting: I used to date the best friend of your roommate's sister, so I got to know you too. Sound good?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 23, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *  Now, is the second part targeted at my question? I got a bit confused as it as almost in the same sentence.
> 
> Okay, typical soap way of meeting: I used to date the best friend of your roommate's sister, so I got to know you too. Sound good? *




ROFL...sounds totally convoluted...so its perfect!  So let's set the basic premise...did we not like each other? It could be that.  Perhaps Rei wanted to have a go at the roommates sister and stole her away from you...muahahaha....and then tossed her aside.

ohhh the plots...and it hasn't even started yet!


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 23, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *did we not like each other? It could be that.*



I thought that we did and I was in need of a job and that's why I came to bunk at your place for a time.







> *Perhaps Rei wanted to have a go at the roommates sister and stole her away from you...muahahaha....and then tossed her aside.*



No, you forgot 'the best friend of' from there. 


> *ohhh the plots...and it hasn't even started yet! *



Indeed.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 24, 2002)

Good start 

now if everyone has a bio posted in the bio thread...we could get started on the madness with Tonguez's direction!


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 29, 2002)

Did everyone have a wonderful Christmas? Good

so are weready for our Special Pilot Episode?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm ready for some soap opera fun!  but I think I'm still confused as to how exactly characters are created.  Levels, picking skills, etc.  Should we pick levels and skills that make sense for the character we chose?  It would be kind of silly to have adults and teens with same skill level.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 1, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I'm ready for some soap opera fun!  but I think I'm still confused as to how exactly characters are created.  Levels, picking skills, etc.  Should we pick levels and skills that make sense for the character we chose?  It would be kind of silly to have adults and teens with same skill level. *




Okay to keep myself (and everyone else) sane I suggest that EVERYONE create a character at Level 2. I beleive that the issue of Teens vs Adults is addressed through the Age prereq for Occupations (eg a White Collar worker (Lawyer) has a Age prereq of 23.

However I will allow 1 bonus feat for characters aged over 25, 50 and 75 

So the Character Design Process is

1. Chose a Name and 'concept'

2. Decide how the Character is 'connected' to the Family

3. Choose 3 'Core Character Traits' (Alleigances) - this defines the characters personality (eg Ambitious, Manipulative, Rich)

4. Determine you Major Goal (eg to Takeover control of Banking)

5. Determine your Secret (email me ngaiterangi@hotmail.com)

6. Build a Character at Level 2 (28 pt buy)
6a. Choose an appropriate Occupation Background
6b. Choose Skills that will help in a  Soap Opera (ie more mind games than combat)

* Remember
All characters begin with 5 AP (regardless of Level)
All characters gain Wealth +2 
All Characters should be connected somehow


----------

